# Looking to buy a new PSU for PC with R6850 card.



## domin8r (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking to replace my current PSU (which in all probability is the reason why the monitor shows 'No Signal' when the card is plugged in, and works without it). My current setup:

CPU: Intel i5 2400
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2-B3
HDD: Seagate 500GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4GBx1
GPU: MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5PE/OC
UPS: APC 600

I've decided on a few on flipkart, based on the buyer reviews:

Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com
Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com
Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com

Question 1: Would the 600VA UPS be sufficient for any of these PSU's?
Question 2: Which one of these would be the most suited for my setup?

Thanks.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sent pm


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 3, 2013)

Its in the order.
S12II-620 > GS 600 > CX-600v2 

Considering S12II-620's price around that of 5.5k, spending some more you can get TX-650v2 which would be the best option. 

For your rig a 500W is sufficient. Even CX-430v2 is sufficient.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pmed check it out


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

domin8r said:


> I'm looking to replace my current PSU (which in all probability is the reason why the monitor shows 'No Signal' when the card is plugged in, and works without it). My current setup:
> 
> CPU: Intel i5 2400
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2-B3
> ...



For you Corsair GS500 @4.3k is enough :*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+Gaming+Series+GS500+80+PLUS+Certified+500W+Power+Supply+%28CMPSU-500GS%29_C14P15564.html


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 3, 2013)

Even Corsair CX430v2 is enough for your rig! My i5 2500k , P8p67 , 8gb and 560 ti used to consume around 320W at full load.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

For your rig a CX430V2 is enough, if you want some breathing room get GS500.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ygpm check it out


----------

